# soap bag



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

I did this on the small peach KK loom...used peaches n cream yarn and used some tulle to give it some scrubbing ability


----------



## Jackie2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Very cool. Love it.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats great!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

How did you add the tulle?


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

that's so cute, I made this one , didn't use tulle and could have been a little wider , soap had to squeeze in but its rough enough just using the red heart #4 weight


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> How did you add the tulle?


I added the tulle knitting back n forth on about half the pegs, I carried the cotton all the way thru. You just ewrap all the pegs dropping the tulle then the next row you come backwards with the tulle the cotton goes the normal way...I'm sure I'm confusing you I just have a hard time putting it into words... If someone can translate my thoughts, please feel free lol


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

the scary part is that I understood that completely!! LOL Thank you


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

hahaha that is pretty scary lol


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Jen said:


> hahaha that is pretty scary lol


Did you just cut the tulle in long strips?


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Its on a roll about 6 in wide, I cut that into 2 stips... you dont really need much, I just cut along as I go, left the other piece attatched to the roll and rolled it back up for next time


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Jen said:


> Its on a roll about 6 in wide, I cut that into 2 stips... you dont really need much, I just cut along as I go, left the other piece attatched to the roll and rolled it back up for next time


I didn't know you could get it on a roll, I just bought a yard of it. So I will cut it into 3 inch strips. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

that will work, I think maybe only used 2-3 feet of it

its on a roll in the wedding department at Joannes, its probably more expensive this way but this was given to me


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Jen said:


> that will work, I think maybe only used 2-3 feet of it
> 
> its on a roll in the wedding department at Joannes, its probably more expensive this way but this was given to me


I went ahead and made one, didn't use the tulle, I wanted something that was quick and easy so I can give away at Christmas. The Sugar'n Cream is rough enough. Just did ewrap for 20 rows, gathered bottom. Then made a small chain loop out of the beginning yarn, and a chain for holding the soap in. I liked your colored one, but I had a whole cone of the off white. Figured it would go in any bathroom.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I like these, guess I am going to be busy...
Thanks for posting the photos.
How many pegs does the peach loom have - I have the Knit Quick set from Michael's Loops and Threads and the smallest has 24 pegs which will be too big I think. Will just have to make a trip to Walmart and see if they have smaller ones - none at Michaels when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used the 12 peg flower loom



SylviaC said:


> I like these, guess I am going to be busy...
> Thanks for posting the photos.
> How many pegs does the peach loom have - I have the Knit Quick set from Michael's Loops and Threads and the smallest has 24 pegs which will be too big I think. Will just have to make a trip to Walmart and see if they have smaller ones - none at Michaels when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used the 12 peg flower loom



SylviaC said:


> I like these, guess I am going to be busy...
> Thanks for posting the photos.
> How many pegs does the peach loom have - I have the Knit Quick set from Michael's Loops and Threads and the smallest has 24 pegs which will be too big I think. Will just have to make a trip to Walmart and see if they have smaller ones - none at Michaels when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks pdunn, I figured it was 12 pegs from the photo. I will see if I can find one.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

the peach 12 peg one usually comes in the package of round looms...I have seen them by themselves at Joannes


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Kathiebee yours looks great! Mine is done upside down...

ewrap cast on 
ewrap 4 rows
flip the bottom over the pegs and make a cuff
wrap about 15 more rows
use a yarn needle and thread off the remainder loops and cinch like the top of a hat


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Jen said:


> Kathiebee yours looks great! Mine is done upside down...
> 
> ewrap cast on
> ewrap 4 rows
> ...


Thanks, I haven't tried to make a cuff. Isn't mine done upside down too? You just used the cuff to put your draw string through?


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > Kathiebee yours looks great! Mine is done upside down...
> ...


yup thats where the draw string goes. Our stitches go in different directions if you look at the pics....Im assuming that what you cast on is what you cinched and what you cast off is the top of the bag? mine is done the opposite so you can add the cuff. All you do is find your loose stitches and put them up thru the middle of the loom onto the pegs, you will now have 2 rows on your pegs, lift bottom over the top...heres a video...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

We don't have Joannes in Alberta, probably not in Canada. Pity. 
SO I will check Michael's and Walmart sometime so meanwhile I think I can wait for the soap bag.

I have a question though. Might sound dumb to people who have used them already - do you take the soap out after using it every time? I am thinking yes, but I have seen crocheted ones that are totally sewn up so I was wondering.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Jen said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > Jen said:
> ...


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

my husband does not remove the soap he just hangs it up, the soap gets a little smooshie but it makes it easier to lather up like that


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

you're right, it was done the same...I don't know what I was looking at lol


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Jen said:


> you're right, it was done the same...I don't know what I was looking at lol


 Hi, I did a soap bag on the 12 peg (pink) long loom two strands of old wool yarn lathers Okay, and scrubs nice but a bit thick between the toes. Problem is the old yarn is, and during the last 2 months, bleeding a dark orange and brown combo, looks like a murder seine in a B movie. Really hoke! Using the long looms to make a bag is easy and simple. Cast on and one row, in stockinet stitch. Then change to knitting in the round and e wrap your stitches, at the end pegs slip the loop under the last cross thread, twist it and put it on the end peg continuing e wrapping around and do the slip under and twist at the other end (This closes the bottom corners.) knit off those pegs that have two loops e wrap again knit off all pegs, cont until the bag is 4 - 6+ rows longer than your soap bar (Use a new bar to measure). I went 8 rows to accommodate the two strands of worsted and a thicker hand made bar. After I made those rows I added 2 rows of LOSE e wrap, bound off all but 4 at one of the ends and made a I (infinity) cord long enough to make 1.25 - 1.5 times around the bag. Looped the I cord down to the loose rows and thread it in and out of the bag every 4-6 stitches with a hook, bring the I cord between the down running I cord and the bag then through one more set of stitches, slip in the soap snug up the I cord and enjoy. the I cord was made with a polished acrylic wrapped tighter, tied securely to the wool. 
Take the roll of tulle measure in an inch mark around the roll cut gently to the card board, wrap into a ball. I used a strand of wool, cotton, and the tulle lightly twisted knitted around the 12 peg long loom I corded both ends with loops to make a back scrubber. Moon Loomer


----------

